#  > Faadoo Engineers Zone - For Students in Engineering Colleges >  > Summer Training for Engineering Students >  >  Need help regarding vocational training

## Thomas Anthony

I am a 2nd yr student of electrical engineering..i don't know much about vocational training courses available for electrical engineers..please tell me what are the vocational training courses available for electrical engineers and also which courses i should do please give me suggestions..please give reply help me sir





  Similar Threads: Basic Vocational Knowledge of Circuits,Formulas and Tables for Electrical Engineering Summer/vocational training report format Matlab Vocational Training report free download VOCATIONAL TRAINING ON Solar Panel Report on traction motor b.h.e.l for vocational training

----------


## yogesh0590

as u said that u r from electrical background then you should go for some public sector firms like RRCAT,BARC,BHEL etc..
they provide vocational training to student freely.
u can go throgh,
*RRCAT :: Raja Ramanna Centre for Advanced Technology, Indore*


www.cat.gov.in/
etc

----------

